# Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?



## benhoch (15. September 2015)

*Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Hallo liebe Community 

Habe mich für ein Sennheiser GAME ONE entschieden.

Ich habe in verschiedensten Foren gelesen, dass eine  Soundkarte Sinn macht, jedoch auch, dass es kein Sinn macht..
Daher suche ich hier Rat:

Ist eine Soundkarte für das G4me One Headset sinnnvoll, wenn ja, könnt ihr mir eine geeignete empfehlen?
Budget so bis 150 Euro.


Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus..

MfG benhoch


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Eine Asus Xonar DGX könnte da sinnvoll sein.  

Was machst du denn hauptsächlich mit dem Headset?  Zocken?


----------



## benhoch (15. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Hauptsächlich zocke ich, höre aber auch öfter Musik.
Die karte sollte Raumklang ermöglichen..


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Dann wäre die Xonar DGX schon ein guter Anfang.  Ich nutze immer die Surround-Simulation beim Zocken,  das funktioniert ziemlich gut.


----------



## benhoch (15. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Vielen Dank für den Ratschlag. Werde mir dann die Xonar DGX holen.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (15. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Wenn es dir NUR um die Surround Simulation geht kannst du auch erstmal Razer Surround testen, da gibts ne gratis Version.


----------



## benhoch (15. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Nein, geht mir nicht nur um die Surround Simulation, sondern auch, um besseren Sound als die jetzige OnBoard Lösung zu bekommen..


----------



## mnb93 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Hast du das Headset denn schon gekauft? Ansonsten würde ich die Wahl nochmal überdenken


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*



mnb93 schrieb:


> Hast du das Headset denn schon gekauft? Ansonsten würde ich die Wahl nochmal überdenken



Warum?  Gute Headsets gibts ziemlich wenige. Außer den beiden Game Zero/One von Sennheiser fällt mir nur das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 ein ...  

Ich finde die Wahl gut,  was würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## Darkseth (15. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Wenn das Game One (wofür ich 160€~ fairer finde, als 230€...) technisch identisch ist zum PC 360 (vorgänger), dann ist die Soundqualität zwar schon eine Ecke schlechter als bei nem 140€ DT 990 Pro, aber die Bühnendarstellung/gegnerortung soll ziemlich gut sein, und sich problemlos mit beyerdynamic messen können. Bei nem Beyerdynamic dt 990 hätte man allerdings mehr fürs Geld (speziell bezüglich Langlebigkeit/ersatzteile)
Quelle: Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: (5/31/2015: Beyer COP+ and Shure 1540 added)

@ TE: Welches Mainboard hast du denn?


----------



## CSOger (16. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Warum?  Gute Headsets gibts ziemlich wenige. Außer den beiden Game Zero/One von Sennheiser fällt mir nur das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 ein ...
> 
> Ich finde die Wahl gut,  was würdest du denn empfehlen?



Werden auch oft empfohlen.

offen
QPAD | QH-85 Black Pro Gaming Headset
geschlossen
QPAD | QH-90 Black White Pro Gaming Hi-Fi Headset


----------



## Stryke7 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*



CSOger schrieb:


> Werden auch oft empfohlen.
> 
> offen
> QPAD | QH-85 Black Pro Gaming Headset
> ...



Völlig andere Liga.  

Die QPADs sind tolle Budget-Headsets. Aber nicht sonderlich hochwertiges.


----------



## mnb93 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Warum?  Gute Headsets gibts ziemlich wenige. Außer den beiden Game Zero/One von Sennheiser fällt mir nur das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 ein ...
> 
> Ich finde die Wahl gut,  was würdest du denn empfehlen?



Ganz einfach, ich würde empfehlen möglichst viele Kopfhörer und Headsets selbst probezuhören. Es klang nicht so als ob der TE das getan hätte. Wobei das natürlich eine Vermutung meinerseits ist. Das Hörempfinden ist bei jedem eben anders, da sind pauschale Empfehlungen meist fehl am Platz (zumindest, wenn es um größere Summen geht...)

Das Game One ist sicherlich nicht soo verkehrt, aber ich persönlich mag zum Beispiel die Haptik nicht wirklich.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Die Qpads sind für den Preis gut was für ein Mainboard hast du denn, wenn ein recht aktueller Soundchip verbaut ist würde ich auch keine Soundkarte dazu kaufen lonht sich für das Game One kaum.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*



mnb93 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ich würde empfehlen möglichst viele Kopfhörer und Headsets selbst probezuhören. Es klang nicht so als ob der TE das getan hätte. Wobei das natürlich eine Vermutung meinerseits ist. Das Hörempfinden ist bei jedem eben anders, da sind pauschale Empfehlungen meist fehl am Platz (zumindest, wenn es um größere Summen geht...)
> 
> Das Game One ist sicherlich nicht soo verkehrt, aber ich persönlich mag zum Beispiel die Haptik nicht wirklich.



Das stimmt, aber diese Headsets in großen Mengen zu testen ist leider nicht so einfach.  Die meisten davon findest du nicht im Laden, und alle bestellen und zurückschicken ist auch nicht so toll.


----------



## benhoch (16. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Hallo zusammen.. 

Das Sennheiser konnte ich für 160 Euro kaufen, anstatt 230 Euro 
Ist gestern gekommen und ich finde es, vom Ersteindruck her, sehr gut. Hatte mich auch dafür entschieden, da ich schonmal Sennheiser Kopfhörer hatte, die ich von der Soundquali echt toll fand.
Wurde auch nicht enttäuscht..

Sicherlich gibt es bessere Kofhörer. Ich habe auch keine andere probiert, da mir Sennheiser positiv in Erinnerung blieb.
@Darkseth, @Dissi:  Hab das ASUS Z170-A Mainboard


----------



## Stryke7 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Also, für 160€ wird man kein besseres Headset finden.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

Auf dem Board ist ein ALC-892 verbaut der klingt schon ganz ok. 
Ob sich eine Soundkarte lohnt musst du entscheiden vor allem intern kann man dann mit Problemen im Sound zu kämpfen haben wenn beispielsweise auf der Grafikkarte oder Mainboard die Spulen ab einer gewissen Auslastung anfangen zu fiepen.
Das muss auch nicht besonders laut sein stört allerdings im Sound ungemein.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (16. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Wenn das Game One (wofür ich 160€~ fairer finde, als 230€...) technisch identisch ist zum PC 360 (vorgänger), dann ist die Soundqualität zwar schon eine Ecke schlechter als bei nem 140€ DT 990 Pro, aber die Bühnendarstellung/gegnerortung soll ziemlich gut sein, und sich problemlos mit beyerdynamic messen können. Bei nem Beyerdynamic dt 990 hätte man allerdings mehr fürs Geld (speziell bezüglich Langlebigkeit/ersatzteile)
> Quelle: Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: (5/31/2015: Beyer COP+ and Shure 1540 added)
> 
> @ TE: Welches Mainboard hast du denn?



Das G4me One bekommt man im Moment für ~150 Euro, das ist wirklich okay. Ich hab's selbst hier rumfliegen, falls ich mal Chatten will oder so... Ist natürlich nicht so gut wie die meisten meiner Kopfhörer, aber klaglich ist das gar nicht übel - ein bisschen träge, verhangen und detailarm im direkten Vergleich zu guten Headphones, aber zusammen mit dem ziemlich guten Mikro, finde ich das Angebot so ziemlich fair. Und die Bühne geht wirklich in Ordnung. Und es ist sau bequem. Kann man schon kaufen 

Soundkarte? Ja, bringt schon was. Eine DGX wäre schon gut (wobei ich bei der nicht weiß, wie zukunftssicher die ist, Stichwort Win 10 - da gibt's momentan noch recht viele Probleme, generell bei Soundkarten aber auch DACs und USB-Headsets). Mehr als Mittelklasse (z.B. Asus Phoebus) ist für das Headset allein aber Perlen vor die Säue.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*

150€ zum chatten  da nehm ich mir im Media-Markt lieber noch für 10€ alle Jahre was vom Grabbeltisch mit.. für 60€ bekommt man über Italien momentan einen Takstar Hi-2050 dazu noch Glück bei einem 8€ Zalman MC1 haben und man hat ne super Kombi für 70€.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*



Dissi schrieb:


> 150€ zum chatten  da nehm ich mir im Media-Markt lieber noch für 10€ alle Jahre was vom Grabbeltisch mit.. für 60€ bekommt man über Italien momentan einen Takstar Hi-2050 dazu noch Glück bei einem 8€ Zalman MC1 haben und man hat ne super Kombi für 70€.



Nun ...  Menschen haben unterschiedliche Ansprüche.  Ich hab mir ein Tbone SC450usb geholt   Um einmal im Monat zu skypen eigentlich auch etwas zu teuer.  Aber brauchbare Mikrofone findet man nur bei sehr wenigen Headsets,  und ich wollte dabei nicht auf einen guten Kopfhörer verzichten.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (16. September 2015)

*AW: Soundkarte für Sennheiser G4me One?*



Dissi schrieb:


> 150€ zum chatten  da nehm ich mir im Media-Markt lieber noch für 10€ alle Jahre was vom Grabbeltisch mit.. für 60€ bekommt man über Italien momentan einen Takstar Hi-2050 dazu noch Glück bei einem 8€ Zalman MC1 haben und man hat ne super Kombi für 70€.



Nicht generell nur zum Chatten, auch zum Spielen und gleichzeitiger Kommunikation - und miese Mikros sind einfach für alle Beteiligten ein Graus. Dafür passt das Gesamtpaket von dem Sennheiser Headset ziemlich gut... und ich bin zu faul, erst ein Setup mit Tisch-Mikro & Co. aufzubauen, dafür mache ich das zu selten. Ich nutze normalerweise auch nicht meine besten und am saubersten spielenden Kopfhörer, weil die nur bei gutem Material wirklich toll klingen und das meiste Zeug im Netz und ein großer Teil der Musik, die ich höre, wegen mangelhafter Qualität und Abstimmung einfach grützig damit klingen. Man hört damit einfach viel zu viel Kompression, Rauschen, etc. und in vielen Fällen kommt die Dynamik der Hörer einfach nicht zur Geltung - das klingt insgesamt oft schlechter als mit einem nicht ganz so guten Kopfhörer. Da präferiere ich dann meistens meinen Philips Fidelio X1. Der spielt eher entspannt, ist detailgetreu genug für die allermeiste Musik und hat einen warmen, recht luftigen und gemütlichen Klang. Ist eine Sache der Stimmung und dem zugespielten Material und was ich grade hören will.

Gruß,
Phil


----------

